# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  cần mua bộ phát xung

## zinken2

mình cần bộ phát xung để điều khiển step theo các tiêu chí: quay thuận, nghịch; thay đổi được tôc độ phát xung. bác nào có hú mình nhé
thank

----------


## ducduy9104

Em ko lầm thì cái này, cho bác mượn minh họa chứ ko bán ợ  :Wink: 

VEXTA SG8030J(S)

----------

zinken2

----------


## garynguyen

Bác Zinkèn tìm link taobao đi. Em cũng cần một cái như vexta kia. Hỏi bác Dũng gì đó cũ đòi 2 triệu, taobao có chỗ khoảng 200 tệ

----------

zinken2

----------


## hoctap256

hờ hờ em có hẳn 2 bộ phát xung còn đang trong tình trạng chưa sử dụng ........mỗi loại có 1 chức năng khác nhau  :Smile: 
mà cái tài khoản..........giống bác CHương thế nhỉ ?

----------

zinken2

----------


## Gamo

Ặc... bác Dũng nào chém đẹp vậy ta? Nếu bác kiếm ko ra hoặc đắt quá thì qua em, em làm cho bác 1 bộ, bác trả lại em chừng 100K tiền linh kiện hoặc bù bằng cafe cũng được  :Big Grin:

----------

zinken2

----------


## thuhanoi

> mình cần bộ phát xung để điều khiển step theo các tiêu chí: quay thuận, nghịch; thay đổi được tôc độ phát xung. bác nào có hú mình nhé
> thank


Ôh, bác Luyến có nhưng không biết còn không

----------

hminhtq, zinken2

----------


## garynguyen

Ý quên, bác Dũng của trang plchcm.com, chớ không phải nhà mình. Bác nào dư xài để em một cái

----------


## kametoco

> Ặc... bác Dũng nào chém đẹp vậy ta? Nếu bác kiếm ko ra hoặc đắt quá thì qua em, em làm cho bác 1 bộ, bác trả lại em chừng 100K tiền linh kiện hoặc bù bằng cafe cũng được


sẵn bác Gamo làm luôn cho e 2 bộ được không, có chỉnh chiều quay với tốc độ thì càng tốt

----------

zinken2

----------


## Luyến

em ko còn bác ạ. 
hôm trước e có mua hộ bác Tuấn 1 bộ điều khiển thuận, nghich, thay đổi tốc độ, cài đăt điều khiển khiển vị trí, thay đổi gia tốc... và hình như bộ đó phát được 2 hay 3 đường tín hiệu thì phải.

----------

zinken2

----------


## ducduy9104

> Bác Zinkèn tìm link taobao đi. Em cũng cần một cái như vexta kia. Hỏi bác Dũng gì đó cũ đòi 2 triệu, taobao có chỗ khoảng 200 tệ


Èo cách đây khoảng 4 tháng em ra Vĩnh Viễn hỏi nó hét 800k, mà em nghĩ tại nó thấy mình SV nên chém thế, bác ra mặt dữ dằn hỏi nó chắc 400k là cùng  :Big Grin:

----------

zinken2

----------


## inhainha

800k là quá rẻ luôn rồi bác ợ. Mình bên đây mua 1 cục 1tr mà cái mặt trước còn không đẹp lắm đâđây này. Nói thật chỗ nào bán 500k mình xucxúc hết

----------


## Gamo

> sẵn bác Gamo làm luôn cho e 2 bộ được không, có chỉnh chiều quay với tốc độ thì càng tốt


Hehe, bác qua em rồi em làm cho, 15 phút là có ấy mà. Lưu ý là em làm giùm bác cái board & cái núm để bác sờ sờ vê vê, còn trang điểm thì bác về tự xử hé :P

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

cám ơn các bác.
- mục đích của bộ phát xung đó dùng cho 1 máy cnc, 3 trục X,Y,Z Điều khiển tiến lùi, nhanh chậm qua bàn phím (mấy bác dùng máy này ko muốn dùng máy tính) nom na là thay vì quay tay thì bấm nút . ngoài ra còn để tes step.
- Bác gamo có thể giúp được thì tốt quá, vỏ hộp mình lo được. 
- Mình ưu tiên các bác trong dd làm bần cùng mới tìm taobao vì dù sao có gì còn hỏi cho dễ.
thank.

----------


## zinken2

to bác trường:
- cái của bác có chức năng gì vậy
- tk này là của a chương mà

----------


## unitec

cái này dùng con ic 555 phát xung phát là ngon thôi mà, nhưng mà lắp vào cnc làm gì vì phầm mềm có chạy rồi mà.

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ Gamo có làm cho em ké 10 bộ nhé

----------


## thanhvp

Mình còn khoảng 25 cái, bác lấy mấy cái mình để lại cho ,giá 600k/cái ( XCMCU-XC 602)
http://vi.aliexpress.com/item/Single...021680707.html

----------


## garynguyen

> Mình còn khoảng 25 cái, bác lấy mấy cái mình để lại cho ,giá 600k/cái ( XCMCU-XC 602)
> http://vi.aliexpress.com/item/Single...021680707.html


Click cái link của bác, nó dịch sang tiếng việt em chả hiểu gì. kaka. Con này bác dùng tốt ko?

----------


## thanhvp

Mình lắp mấy cái máy cho KDV ( công ty chuyên tôi cao tần ) thấy chạy ổn định, giá rẻ so với thiết bị của nhật, bộ này có các chức năng sau: cài đặt được tốc độ phát xung, cài được thời gian tăng tốc, giảm tốc, đặt được quãng đường tới 80.000.000 xung, có các ché độ quay ngược hoặc xuôi,có thời gian chờ giữa các lệnh( delay), có chế độ vòng lặp (90.0000 lần), chọn giá trị nhảy từ lệnh 00 tới lệnh bất kỳ từ 01 - 15,có 2 đầu vào (in ) 3 đầu ra ( out) để điều khiển cho bộ phát xung khác hoặc relay, có chức năng chạy trong khoảng A-B bất kỳ do người dùng đặt và chạy bao nhiêu lần thì xuất tín hiệu cho các cơ cấu chấp hành khác hoặc bộ phát xung khác... nói chung để khai thác hết tình năng thì phải đọc tài liệu thôi ,mình cũng chỉ dùng mấy cái cơ bản không khai thác chuyên sâu nên cũng không dùng hết chức năng của nó

----------

ducduy9104, Gamo, zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> Mình lắp mấy cái máy cho KDV ( công ty chuyên tôi cao tần ) thấy chạy ổn định, giá rẻ so với thiết bị của nhật, bộ này có các chức năng sau: cài đặt được tốc độ phát xung, cài được thời gian tăng tốc, giảm tốc, đặt được quãng đường tới 80.000.000 xung, có các ché độ quay ngược hoặc xuôi,có thời gian chờ giữa các lệnh( delay), có chế độ vòng lặp (90.0000 lần), chọn giá trị nhảy từ lệnh 00 tới lệnh bất kỳ từ 01 - 15,có 2 đầu vào (in ) 3 đầu ra ( out) để điều khiển cho bộ phát xung khác hoặc relay, có chức năng chạy trong khoảng A-B bất kỳ do người dùng đặt và chạy bao nhiêu lần thì xuất tín hiệu cho các cơ cấu chấp hành khác hoặc bộ phát xung khác... nói chung để khai thác hết tình năng thì phải đọc tài liệu thôi ,mình cũng chỉ dùng mấy cái cơ bản không khai thác chuyên sâu nên cũng không dùng hết chức năng của nó


ok. nếu có thể cho xin mấy kiểu ảnh. hôm nào về HN cầm cho 1 bộ nhé, dễ dùng làm mấy bộ 
thank

----------


## thanhvp

> ok. nếu có thể cho xin mấy kiểu ảnh. hôm nào về HN cầm cho 1 bộ nhé, dễ dùng làm mấy bộ 
> thank


Vâng, để sang tuần xuống HN mua biến tần em gọi anh nhé! Bộ phát xung này còn có tính năng cài đặt khử độ rơ của vít me hoặc trục vít-bánh vít nữa nếu anh cần chạy qua lại thì nó có chế độ này để đảm bảo dừng chính xác vị trí.

----------

ducduy9104

----------


## ducmoctx

> mình cần bộ phát xung để điều khiển step theo các tiêu chí: quay thuận, nghịch; thay đổi được tôc độ phát xung. bác nào có hú mình nhé
> thank


Bên em có bác ạ, 350.000

----------

ducduy9104

----------


## Nam CNC

bác ducmoctx cho thêm cái tài liệu hướng dẫn xử dụng luôn đi , em thấy món này hữu dụng nè , giá thành quá ok

----------

Tuấn

----------


## thanhvp

Ảnh đây các bác :

----------

ducduy9104

----------


## zinken2

> Bác Zinkèn tìm link taobao đi. Em cũng cần một cái như vexta kia. Hỏi bác Dũng gì đó cũ đòi 2 triệu, taobao có chỗ khoảng 200 tệ


NÓ ĐÂY Ạ
http://world.taobao.com/item/5202839....xw1hKm#detail

----------

garynguyen

----------


## hoctap256

em có 2 cái luôn :v 
1 cái tương tự giống của anh ducmoctx 
1 cái giống thanhvp 

 :Big Grin:  Ngâm chán rồi giờ vẫn vứt góc đợi thời cơ ứng dụng  :Big Grin: 
Cái của anh ducmoctx : ứng dụng làm máy cắt ngon nhất điều chỉnh tốc độ quay của động cơ bằng chiết áp
                                 setup được 1 chế độ chạy khi gặp litmit 2 đầu bằng công tắc bit 0 1
cái của thanhvp ứng dụng chạy vị trí bằng cách đếm xung rất ok, 
                      điều chỉnh tốc độ quay từng đoạn bằng setup trong trương trình, cho phép lặp lại cả trương trình hoặc 1 đoạn

----------

thanhvp

----------


## garynguyen

Trưa hôm qua gọi bác thanhvp lấy của bác ấy một cái, hẹn chiều nay lên mà mưa thế này nên chịu thôi, chờ bác ấy qua Hà nội hoặc là gởi chuyển phát vậy

----------

thanhvp

----------


## ducmoctx

> bác ducmoctx cho thêm cái tài liệu hướng dẫn xử dụng luôn đi , em thấy món này hữu dụng nè , giá thành quá ok


Các bác cứ xem video demo, phần hướng dẫn em sẽ viết và up lên sau
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzAyNjM3MTE2.html

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Con của bác Thanh ứng dụng chạy cữ cho máy chặt tôn được không cả nhà ui ?

----------


## imechavn

Trước tôi đã lấy một bộ của bác *thanhvp* chạy khá ổn mặc dù chưa khai thác được hết các chức năng của nó.

----------

thanhvp

----------


## thanhvp

Gửi các bác ký hiệu các phím cài đặt trên mặt trước của bộ phát xung nhé,Thanks!

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mình còn khoảng 25 cái, bác lấy mấy cái mình để lại cho ,giá 600k/cái ( XCMCU-XC 602)
> http://vi.aliexpress.com/item/Single...021680707.html


Bác cho số TK mình mua nhé, thank

----------


## thanhvp

Hàng mình đã chuyển cho bác  zinken2, Tuan, thu ha noi,Ryan rồi nhé, các bác có dùng các chức năng lệnh chuyên sâu thì pots lại cho mình học hỏi thêm vì một số lệnh mình không hiểu lắm,Thanks!

----------

Ryan

----------


## Gà Tây

> Ặc... bác Dũng nào chém đẹp vậy ta? Nếu bác kiếm ko ra hoặc đắt quá thì qua em, em làm cho bác 1 bộ, bác trả lại em chừng 100K tiền linh kiện hoặc bù bằng cafe cũng được


Bác Gamo DIY giùm em 1 bộ với. Em đang cần 1 bộ để test motor. Bác cho em stk hoặc nạp thẻ được không ạ? Thanks bác.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mình dạo này làm biếng lắm bác ợ, bác vào trang hshop.vn mua bộ phát xung là xong  :Wink:

----------


## ngocbh2001

ra hshop.vn mua 1 chú arcduino 70k ,ròi nhò viết cho đoạn code là ok

----------


## huanpt

Arduino phải làm thêm cách ly, xài step ok, chứ xài servo chuối chuối tý là nó nhảy múa loạn xạ. 
Mấy cái shield xài opto tìm mua ở mấy shop không có.

----------


## Gamo

Ui mấy ông toàn bày chuyện khó, mua cái này nè: http://hshop.vn/products/mach-tao-xung-ne555-2


Nối chân Out vào chân Pulse+ của step driver, chân âm của cục pin vào chân Pulse-. Gắn cực dương cục pin 5v vào Vcc, cực âm vào Gnd là motor quay. Muốn nhanh chậm thì xoay cái núm vàng vàng trên cái ti màu xanh dương bên dưới đó.

----------


## vudungld2010

Em có bộ này ạ. 800K

----------


## hung01

em dùng để test hàng . thấy cũng ổn . giá lại hạt rẻ . 300k  1 ẻm . bác nào cần em oder về hộ . 
inbox em .không chín không hái  2 tư 8 ba bốn năm .

----------

